
What technical reasons are there to have low maximum password lengths? - LinuxBender
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/33470/what-technical-reasons-are-there-to-have-low-maximum-password-lengths/33471#33471
======
pwg
Note also that an enforced length limit is sometimes an externally visible
code smell of not performing proper password hashing, and instead storing the
plaintext password in, i.e., a char(8) db column.

------
vladojsem
I like how the story ends: The Internet is full of chimpanzees.

So true :-)

